# Can I marry my girlfriend, in Karnataka, when our Homeland is in Assam?



## jr_sci (Jan 22, 2010)

I am 20 and my Girlfriend is also 20. We are in college right now. We are together for 3 years now. My girlfriend's parents are forcing her to get married to someone else as soon as possible. They are against her marriage with me due to caste difference. Now, it has become very hard for me to cope up with this situation.

I will be 21 this Dec. and I want to get married as soon as I am 21.

Both of us are studying in Bangalore. Our original Homeland is Assam. There is no Financial Problem as I am the owner of a SEO company and I am earning a decent 30-40K per month for now during my college life.

I just need your help to let me know, if I can get married in Karnataka when I am in Assam. Both of us have an address proof of an apartment we are living together since 1 year.

I repeat it again, we don't have any option left other than marrying, Do let me know, how can we get married by December? From when we will need to make the preparation for Marriage Registration? Can we get married in Bangalore itself?

Do I need to hire a Advocate? How much will he charge?


----------



## daisy5 (Aug 17, 2008)

I would seek information from the government of where you are residing to understand the legalities involved.
I am sure they have a website.
Good luck


----------

